# ideas-football field



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, My DH is a big football fan. I was thinking for christmas next year I would make him a afghan that resembles a football field. He is always so cold and has my blanket when watching the games. Does anyone have any ideas. I watch with him but don't understand the layout (such as how many yardsbetween eash little line). Thought about tuscan crochet, thean I could put the side lines on with numbers and everything.any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Football Field. Can't wait to see it when you finish.
Here are a couple of samples.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Jackie, This will get mr started


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

You might try a search for a football themed afghan. Years ago one of the women's magazines had one, but I don't remember which magazine.


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

Contact Donna Hammell she does chart for everything, I have gotten alot of football things from her. Cost is only 
$5.00 and she does a beautiful job. Just tell her want you want and she well tell you whether she can or not.
Site is donnahammell.com. She is great. There is an email address to contact her.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is a site with lots of images of football fields.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Football+Field+Dimensions&FORM=IQFRRS#x0y0

Essentially, for American football, the standard size is 360 feet by 120 feet. The playing area is 100 yards long (300 feet). The main white lines are 5 yards apart, and the hash marks mark every yard. Canadian football goes to a middle 55-yard-line instead of the 50. It's a fun idea to make an afghan. I've used fleece for stadium blankets instead--easier to wash. However, an afghan would be nice for the bedroom or den.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a pattern graph I found for $3.50

http://chellacrochet.ecrater.com/p/8362565/football-field-afghan-crochet-pattern


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Hi everyone, My DH is a big football fan. I was thinking for christmas next year I would make him a afghan that resembles a football field. He is always so cold and has my blanket when watching the games. Does anyone have any ideas. I watch with him but don't understand the layout (such as how many yardsbetween eash little line). Thought about tuscan crochet, thean I could put the side lines on with numbers and everything.any ideas would be appreciated.


I went to knit pro and came up with this:


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

where they have the word touchdown you could put his favorite teams name


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I was looking for that,but what I did find was a field with the falcons on it, but not what I needed. That would take a lot of figuring out to put that on.


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

anniesattic.com has a downloadable pattern that is really nice. http://www.anniesattic.com/download_patterns/detail.html?prod_id=81059&cat_id=979


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Now I got a lot of ideas. Next time I go to Joanns or Michaels I start getting the yarn.


----------



## Brendafletcher (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Jackie, do you have or know where I can get a pattern for these


----------

